# First Handgun



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking for input on what a good first handgun would be. I've never owned a handgun before and am in the process of getting a permit. I do own several rifles and shotguns so I have plenty of experience with firearms.


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

Go to a gun range that rents pistols (many will rent you a pistol for about $5, you buy the ammo) and then try a number of different makes and models out and see what you like. What fits naturally in the hand and points naturally will not be the same for everyone, and there are many quality pistols of many types available, IMO your best off to try a number out and find what feels best to you rather than just arbitrarily buying one for X reason and then finding you don't like it. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

First model that popped into my mind would be a Glock 26. Simple to operate, easy to clean, proven, lightweight, concealable, common 9mm ammo and affordable...Topside


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My first handgun was a revolver....and a revolver is my recommendation to any "first timer." A revolver is simple to operate, a revolver is easy to clean, a revolver is essentially 100% reliable. Once one becomes comfortable with and proficient at shooting a revolver, you can then decide whether you want to change to a semi or stay with the revolver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd get either a 357 Revolver, or a Ruger MK I or MKII 22 .
You can play with those while figuring out what to get next

The "best" gun to get is mainly determined by *what you expect it to do* for you, so with more details you can get better answers


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike, my recommendation was based on your firearms experience, for all I know you're operating semi-auto platforms now. Why buy a dirtbike if you always wanted a Harley. Don't get me wrong I started with revolvers many years ago and still own three today. But my go-to handgun will always be a autoloader, speed, high capacity, and light trigger pull are important features to old Topside....Hope my opinion helps.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what do you want ? what do you have your eye on if you have dreamed of a 1911 or sig p226 you may bot be happy with a wheel gun 

a few questions to answer for yourself 

am i mechanical , is field stripping and cleaning one of my long guns a dreaded task or 30 seconds and it is in pieces on the bench a minute or two and it is ready to fire 

or would you make a statement like this , my favorite pass time is rebuilding motorcycles and i do all my own work 

I find I am cool under stress and follow my training 

now if the answer to these is a definite yes , i would have no problem saying go with the auto 

if your more likely to call the plumber for any issue , or statements like 

If it is anything more difficult than wiper blades it goes to the dealer or a friend that know cars
or
i take my long guns to the gunsmith or a friend when they need a full cleaning but i can run a patch down the barrel

which statements better describe you

if you can tune 4 carbs and have your bike running sweet an auto shouldn't be a problem mechanically

but if your not cool under stress and mechanical in nature , go with the original point and click interface - the revolver 

it has been a while since i tuned carbs but i was always at home with either revolver or auto 

that said are you looking for conceal ability?

or a piece to carry around open on your land or in the woods


going and shooting a bunch of different guns at a rental range ,or having a range day with a friend or friends that can bring their guns , 
make a list of features you think you might want or ones you know you don't want then shop online and see what fits your list the best

then go feel the guns at the store find what fits your hand 

ask what the transfer fee is if you bought the gun online usually 20-50 dollars depending on the store 

if the local store can get you what you want for the online price + transfer fee + shipping + something to keep the store local get it local if the stores price is not in line with that , try another store or do order it online


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

OK, trying to answer all the different questions....

The gun will basically serve 2 purposes: home defense, and sport/fun. I want something that is entertaining to use for recreation and accurate. I'm not affraid of the complexity of firearms since I do own quite a few already. I take care of things myself, I don't call pros unless it's absolutely neccessary. I'm not sure I want a revolver because I'm not a true "beginner". I guess I want something that is accurate, is adequate for home defense, and doesn't have crazy expensive ammo. And as understand it all handgun permits in my state are carry conceal permits.

Thanks for all your responses


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

If you want it for home defense and for fun, then my answer pretty much stays the same, try a number out and see what feels best to you. As for concealed carry, single stacks and doubles with a flat profile like a browning hi-power are easier to hide under clothing, as is everything that is smaller. Of course it still depends on what you are comfortable with, just include can I comfortably carry this in your assessment. As for being cheap to shoot, just get something that is in any common caliber .45, 9mm, .380 and the ammo prices won't be bad. As for me I like the flat profile single action autos like the 1911 and the aforementioned hi-power, but I would only recommend a single action pistol for concealed carry if you are comfortable carrying it cocked with a round chambered, otherwise go with a DA/SA or a DAO. No matter what you decide you like there are a multitude of reasonably priced pistols in all makes and models so you should be able to find something that feels right to you. My only cautions would be to steer clear of cheap guns (by cheap I don't necessarily mean price but rather of cheap manufacture) and steer clear of the extremely small stuff (like those tiny magnum revolvers with a barrel that is hardly longer than the bullet) which, while comfortable to carry, are generally difficult and uncomfortable to shoot.

Also, if you go with an auto, no matter what it is be sure that you get high quality magazines to use with it, even a great auto can be reduced to uselessness by cheap magazines.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My first handgun was a .22 Ruger Standard Automatic. I think they call them "Mark I's" now.
I bought it in 1962. And I still have it. I had a 12 ga. pump for home defense, then. And I still do. The .22 was just sorta back-up, and for fun.
Like several folks said, "Try a few different kinds before you buy one." But, don't look down on the .22 LR, handguns. They'll give you a lot of practice and a lot of fun, for the money.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

As the others said, it really depends on what you want to do. 

This is coming from a guy that currently owns 15 handguns, and has had an additional 20 or so over the years, everything from Colt Pythons, 3 Colt SAAs, and a couple Les Baers. I basically bought what interested me, based on use and I now own a box plus full of holsters and reload for 20+ calibers. I also primarily only shoot 3 pistols: Les Baer 1911(s), Wather PPQ(s), and a Walther PPS.

IF I were starting over, Iâd do it differently. IF at all possible, I would find a gun shop that rents guns to see what I really liked, that fit me, and served the general purpose Iâm looking for. Iâd then do my normal research looking for issues and reviews on that make and model. 

Iâd try to stick to an affordable caliber that I could/would practice with at least a couple hundred rounds a month. As someone that averages around 10,000 rounds a year, Iâd rather face a shooter with .45, .357SIG, or .40 that spends the majority of its time in a closet, than a guy with a 9mm that goes through a couple hundred rounds of WWB a month practicing. IMHO, once you hit the 9mm-.38SPCL level of performance with modern defensive ammunition, youâre good to go. Most standard defensive handguns rounds (9mm+) are made by the manufacturers to achieve the FBI standards, and statistically most will require more than one shot to stop a threat. As an RO for our local IDPA club, I get to see a whole bunch of new shooters that swallowed the âcaliber warâ BS, and bought something they havenât, or wonât practice enough with to handle. 

Iâd next, especially IF I werenât going to start collecting, and my purposes were mostly utilitarian, look for a handgun âsystemâ. I talking about multiple models with the same operating features, like the Glocks, S&W M&P, XD, and the SIG line of handguns. From any of these you can get:

1. Compact model for CCW
2. Service full size for HD
3. Match or target version in case you want to start with matches or casual plinking
4. Some even offer a .22LR version, or conversion kits.

All within that system will operate the same thereby reducing your training time. Some like the Glockâs can use the larger versions magazines. Iâve taken this approach with 1911s and Waltherâs. I probably could have done it just as easily with a Glock years ago, and saved a bunch of cash, but I was stupidly hung up on the whole anti-polymer âthingâ. You wonât end up with a cool collectionâ but you will be able to pick up any handgun you have and be able to use it effectively without going through muscle memory withdrawals. 

Just my $.02

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

being a home defense and recreation gun 

a 22lr ruger MKII or MKIII is a terrific recreation gun we shoot them out to 100 meters . inexpensive ammo and a lot of fun a great way to learn to shoot pistol 
other guns in the primarily fun/target class would be a Browning buck mark camper , a Beretta Neo, and a S&W 22A

while 22 has been used as a HD gun it is not ideal , but a great trainer.

as for HD/recreation in a center fire handgun something full size revolver or auto 

when we start talking a primarily self defense gun sometimes the offerings give up a little on paper accuracy of adjustable sights , or sort light trigger pull as well as making it smaller and easier to conceal 

smaller guns with heavier longer trigger pulls are not what you would consider a target gun , generally they offer minute of milk jug at 10-15 yards and are really designed to be 7 yard guns or less at defensive distances they work great they are good for getting you out of a bind not make tiny little groups on a paper target

the cross over area large frame service autos and revolvers are perfectly capable of nice targets and being a useful defensive gun the longer sight radius and shorter lighter trigger make pop can at 15 yard shots regular 

it isn't that a 3inch barrel vs a 5 inch barrel changes thing very much , it is that a smaller gun with shorter sight radius , shorter grip, heavier trigger , all amplify the human error and make more felt recoil while a longer sight radius , grip you can get your hole hand on and more weight make the human errors less noticeable and distributes recoil better as well as absorbing more of the recoil with the guns weight 


you are best to stay 38special ,357mag , 9mm ,40s&w or 45ACP basically the 5 most common pistol calibers around 

every time i am picking up brass off the ground i wish i was shooting a revolver , but when i drop a mag and slide another in i sure appreciate the auto 

if your not leaving home with your gun concealed or carried on you do you even need a concealed carry permit or license , you wouldn't here.


if you might conceal it but mostly would not one of the crossover compacts might be the answer like a Ruger SR9C or Ruger SR40C when you put the full magazine in with it's sleeve it gives you a full size grip on a compact gun 

not sure how you feel about carry , but the best gun is the one you have on you , you may want to try carrying as you get familiar with your gun 

guns are tools and like with any tools you often need more than one to do different jobs optimally.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

chuck talks about a system , Sig took it one step further and made a drop in fire control group so that you literally use the same trigger mechanism and just place it into compact or full size polymer frames you can with frame , mag , barrel , and slide even change calibers from 9 to 40 to 45 

it is the Sig Sauer P250 line and might be worth a look , it is really cool for the people who can only conceal carry the guns listed on their license like the Californians because the fire control group is the gun they can have it all small med and large with only one serial number 
this is kind of like having a multi cal AR15 lower with a bunch of uppers the conversion can be made in a few minutes to a very different caliber with the same trigger and controls you are used to 

other manufacturers have guns that come in compact mid and full size and all use the same base design and that is what Chuck was talking about


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I go along with Cabin, revolver is hard to beat for a first time handgun owner.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Whatever you decide on, it would be a good idea to get some training
Autoloaders are great, and I personally prefer them for most things, but you have to know how to deal with a failure including jams, double feeds, fail to extract, etc.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Have been a revolver guy and a semi-auto guy. I recently sold my revolvers and "upgraded" to a glock-19. The price is the only thing that kept me from upgrading sooner. I did as others have mentioned and went to gun ranges and tried out different systems and weapons until I found the style and caliber I liked. The 9mm is to me the lowest practical SD/HD round out there. Will I likely have to put more than one round on target to incapacitate... yep. But my 19 carries 15 rounds per magazine and I carry 3 magazines with me. So I better be able to keep them from coming at me before I run out of 45 bullets. LOL
I also purchased a glock-26 for my wife as her hands are much smaller than mine and she can handle the 26 much easier than the 19. I personally like sticking with one caliber when possible and both of these are chambered in 9mm, which right now allows me to go through about 500 rounds a month for a little over $100. That includes my wife and I both shooting. So for me, that is another good reason to consider the 9mm as a SD/HD option. I get enough practice to know when SHTF, I will be able to put rounds on target even under stress. 
But definitely look into what suits you best, especially if you are going to be carrying. One thing to consider if your state only allows concealed carry. Selection of your concealed system is just as important as the weapon itself. If you inadvertently display a weapon when you reach for something or bend over, it is a chargeable offense, which could take away your ability to keep or renew your permit. If you need to carry inconspicuously, the holster is very important and could change your mind on what weapon to carry.


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I'll definitely use the advice and let you know what I get. Might need to wait until the end of the year with some upcoming expenses I'll have.

Just a few more details: I don't NEED to conceal, but in NY I beleive all permits are conceal carry. And if they aren't I might as well get one anyway just to have the option. 

I'm glad the 22 was mentioned because the inexpensive ammo sounds good while I'm getting used to the gun and having some fun. HD is not of the utmost importance. For that I have a 12 ga thats cut to the legal minimum with a slightly belled barrel. It throws a group about 2' accross from only 7 or 8 yards. Literally cant miss with it.

Even though a 22 is probably what I'll get a 45 is so tempting for the stopping power. A cop friend tells me to compromise and get a 9mm. But I think $700 for a Glock 17 is a bit much for the first Handgun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> $700 for a Glock 17 is a bit much for the first Handgun


You can find them cheaper, but get a 40 cal instead of a 9mm

If you also buy a Ruger 22, you'll never regret it


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a S&W SD or sigma can be had for much less actually there are many many good defensive arms in the 350-500 dollar price point with most 400-450 being ripe with options 

the s&w SD is a prime choice for a home defense gun if you are looking at the Glock 
s&w made a copy of the glock 17 and 22 they called them the sigma 9F and 40F this was in the early 1990s 
s&w was sued they settled out of court and paid glock for patent infringement they then redesigned their pistol to be just different enough the sigma VE line was the result of a few models making refinements and has been sold unchanged as the VE for around 10 years the SD40ve made some additional grip and other refinements to offer a pistol that's primary purpose was self defense 

hundreds of thousands of the S&W sigma VE9 were sold to the Iraqi security forces
while it isn't a precision target gun it is a solid self defense gun with a good history of going bang every time the trigger is pulled , the SD revision of this gun has apparently made the trigger better ,a heavy trigger was the primary complaint of the VE model 

i have no problem trusting a sigma as a carry side arm , I refer to it as a glock alike but s&w is a quality manufacturer that stands behind their products with good warranties.

rugers , springfields , and others should also be considered 

her is a link this site is a good place to get an idea of what is available
S&W SD40VE 40S Black/SS 14R $329.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

MikeG49 said:


> ..I'm not sure I want a revolver because I'm not a true "beginner"...


Revolvers are good beginner guns because they're rugged, simple and (relatively) cheap.

But, they're *also* outstanding tools because they're rugged, simple and (relatively) cheap.

I've owned a variety of handguns over the last 35+ years, and use my revolvers more than anything else.

They're not just 'beginner guns'.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> They're not just 'beginner guns'.


I think they are inherently *more accurate* also


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

For the big stuff, I prefer the revolver simply because I don't have to chase my brass, a consideration if you ever want to reload. A Ruger .22 (anything in the Mark series) is a fine pistol, in fact, mine is the most accurate one I have, and everyone needs a .22 for cheap practice. I shoot mine when I want to shoot without having to bother reloading later. 

I am not a big fan of Glocks simply because they are so common and almost have a "cultish" following that I do not want to be a part of, but they are popular for a reason. Mags are plentiful and won't bankrupt you, there are good aftermarket sights and triggers available if you ever want to change out, they are simple to disassemble/clean, and they just plain work. If you ever go to sell one, they are a known commodity and you will get most, if not all, of your money back out of them if you take care of it and stick to the popular calibers (9mm, .40, and .45).


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Get a .45 cal 1911 A1 from pretty much any name brand mfg.

You will never....never....regret it.

Fits your hand like a glove....common ammo...perfect home defense and fun shooter as you wanted.

If you have long guns...which you say you do.....then you dont need a .22 pop gun to "learn on". You're a big boy. Put on some big boy pants and go buy a .45 like a man.

I'd say the best value brand out there is Taurus. For at or under $500 you can get lots of bells and whistles on a Taurus, and it is a good quality pistol. I have many many 1911's from stupid expensive Colts on down....and I'd say the best bang for the buck is a Taurus...and they are very commonly found in most sporting goods stores.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

I would buy a Hi-Point, $150., for my first gun to see if handguns are really for you. I have a couple FNX's and a Sig that I carry ( not all at the same time), but I have six Hi-points placed around the house. Hi-Points are heavy and you have to learn to shoot them, but they are reliable and accurate.

"O"


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

For fun and cheap plinking, I'd opt for a .22. I used to have an NEF 9 shot revolver that I traded years ago (now kick myself). I currently have a Walther P22 (semi auto)that I really like. The next handgun on my list is a .357. I'm partial to revolvers.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

MikeG49 said:


> Looking for input on what a good first handgun would be. I've never owned a handgun before and am in the process of getting a permit. I do own several rifles and shotguns so I have plenty of experience with firearms.


 Well , Mike ,since you already have rifles & shotguns for home defense , I'm guessing you want this handgun for a ' personal carry' weapon . 

a .22 lr derringer in your pant pocket will do you a lot more good than a .44 Mag in the glovebox of your car if you have to shoot somebody , and it won't drag your pants down around your ankles when you carry it either  

North American Arms makes a fine little .22lr and a .22mag derringer in stainless steel, easy to care for , easy to carry , just be careful and don't shoot the end of your finger off  I load the first round with cci rat-shot , the next 3 with cci hollowpoints , and carry the hammer on an empty cyl for safety of carry. 

I've had mine for over 30 years , carried one or the other every day . It was my first handgun , bought them as a set . 

They's a lot of fine handguns out there to choose from , but bear in mind that you'll be carrying it a whole lot more than you'll ever shoot it ( at least , I sure hope so )


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I load the first round with cci rat-shot , the next 3 with cci hollowpoints , and carry the* hammer on an empty cyl for safety* of carry.


That's not necessary with the NAA's .
They have a notch BETWEEN the cylinders for the hammer to rest in, made specifically for that reason
It only has to be done on OLD style revolvers such as the ORIGINAL Colts and S&W's


http://northamericanarms.com/safetycylinder


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's not necessary with the NAA's .
> They have a notch BETWEEN the cylinders for the hammer to rest in, made specifically for that reason
> It only has to be done on OLD style revolvers such as the ORIGINAL Colts and S&W's
> 
> ...



:goodjob: I didn't know that , learned something tonight , thank you for the reply .


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

S&W XD or 1911. My Ruger sr1911 was less than 700 out the door on base, my rock island 9mm 1911 was less than 450. My 9mm XD which will be my carry piece i believe was less than 600 with 2 magazine/holster/mag holder/reloader/cleaning brush etc. The holster is good for range/yard time only though.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

First handgun, a .22 revolver as a young'un. You....a Colt .357 revolver so you can shoot .38 specials. Cheap to shoot and that is what you need to do, get used to the gun and shooting a lot is the way to get there. Pair it with a .357 winchester and a 12 guage. All you need, common, simple, rugged, accurate and cost effective....James


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

jwal10 said:


> First handgun, a .22 revolver as a young'un. You....a Colt .357 revolver so you can shoot .38 specials. Cheap to shoot and that is what you need to do, get used to the gun and shooting a lot is the way to get there. Pair it with a .357 winchester and a 12 guage. All you need, common, simple, rugged, accurate and cost effective....James



Jwal , always did like a rifle / handgun combo , especial the .357 combo . 

I had a Colt Trooper Mark III years ago , had to sell it to make a car pymt , always regretted it , never found another that I liked near as well . 

I thought about buying a TimberWolf pump .357 when they came out , never did , though . just didn't like the pump concept in a rifle , never did see a .357 lever that I could afford , and the Winchesters are high dollar , and hard to find .

so are the old Colts . good guns though . :goodjob:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

many of the cowboy action shooters say the rossi m92 clone is the way to go for and affordable way to get into pistol cartridge carbine 


Rossi 357 Magnum Lever Action w/16" Round Blue Barrel/Walnut $411.00 SHIPS FREE

yes the colts are good guns there revolvers were some of the best.

but not very available any more


another less expensive way to go carbine is the handi rifle chambered in 357 granted it is just a single shot but they can be very accurate


----------

